# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Botvliesontsteking in de hak

## hacoe

Ik heb botvliesontsteking in mijn hak en kan bijna niet lopen, schoenen dragen lukt alleen met een open hak, gelukkig wordt het zomer. Ik heb het al enkele maanden. De huisarts heeft mij naar de fysiotherapeut verwezen. Er is volgens hem weinig aan te doen.
Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee of een oplossing?

----------


## pauline47

Beste, ik kamp ook met ontsteking onderaan de hiel, gel tegen ontstekingen smeren en bij kine met shokwave therapie brengen bij mij verlichting van de pijn, hoop dat je hiermee geholpen bent, groetjes Pauline

----------


## ellygiebels

ik heb hielspoor dat is bot aangroei onder de hak injecties gehad niet geholpen aangepaste schoenen gehad niet geholpen ede geholpen .werd terug gestuurt naar de huisarts in kleinrozendaal ge weest daar geopereerd bot weg gehaald nu 8 maanden verder loopt met kruken nog geen 100 meterkan niet lang staan alles doseren de hele dag altijd pijn hulp in de huishouding invalide kaart en schootermobiel ik ben al 2 jaar niet meer naar winkels geweest .je leven word klein .wie kan mij verder helpen .

----------


## hacoe

Het is bij mij geen hielspoor.
Sterkte er mee.

----------


## menkenpiet

met geluidsgolven (wel pijnlijk) kan hielspoor overgaan

----------

